# center console for my 16' lowe jon boat



## mat123 (Jan 12, 2011)

I want to no where i can get me a center console for my jon boat


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2011)

:WELCOME:

You can try here: https://www.akmccallumco.com/store-console.htm

Or if you have some skills, you can make your own.....

https://www.tinboats.net/index.php/Articles/boat-center-console.html


----------



## mat123 (Jan 12, 2011)

hey thanks man i like that ak mccallum i allready found me a console i like


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome! 

Post up some pictures of your boat/project if you don't mind.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 12, 2011)

Man I really like that alumacraft center console. I'm gonna get a 1542 with a 25 merc remote steer with power tilt an trim. Had originally planned on a side console because didn't know that little center console existed. 

Now I'm gonna build a little cc swamp sled!


----------



## mat123 (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah man i might put the 16' to the side cause i just found me a 18' lowe jon boat for 1250on craigslist and the guy tld me i can get it for 600 so im thinkin bout buying it and workin on it the problem is it dnt have a motor but that should be easy to get one


----------

